# Happy Birthday Grelko



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 7, 2016)

Happy Birthday Grelko! 

It's a pleasure to have newer members like you who devote themselves to learning this craft.

Dave


----------



## UncleBenBen (Feb 7, 2016)

I hope you have a great birthday Grelko!


----------



## maynman1751 (Feb 7, 2016)

Happy Birthday Grelko! Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 7, 2016)

Happy Birthday. Have fun and be safe.


----------



## Shark (Feb 7, 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 7, 2016)

Happy Birthday Grelko!


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 7, 2016)

Many happy returns.


----------



## Grelko (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks everyone :mrgreen: Today was a good day. I had a big steak salad for dinner and some carrot cake. Now I'm sitting here watching the second half of the superbowl with my fiance.

I'm having alot of fun learning this and there's plenty more to go through. :lol: I've read almost 20% of the entire site so far and I still have a bunch of things downloaded that I'll get to eventually.





Joshua


----------



## philddreamer (Feb 7, 2016)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## Grelko (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks Phil, and when the Superbowl ended, I went back to reading again. :lol:


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 8, 2016)

Happy Birthday Grelko.


----------



## MarcoP (Feb 8, 2016)

Happy b'day!

* Wanted to do this last night but I couldn't.

Marco


----------



## Grelko (Feb 8, 2016)

Thank you everyone. I ordered myself a birthday present back on the 6th. Within the next week or 2, I should be getting a 5 piece set of beakers "50, 100, 250, 500, 1000" (Borosilicate, low form), a 3 pack of glass stirring rods, and lab tongs. :mrgreen:


----------



## kurtak (Feb 9, 2016)

Opps - missed this one  

But it sounds like you had a happy birthday so ----

Glad you had a Happy Birthday & here is wishing you MANY MORE :!: 

Kurt


----------



## Grelko (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank you, it's no problem, there's going to be another next year. :mrgreen:


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 9, 2016)

We all hope!

Dave


----------

